# Weatherby Vanguard...



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Any good?? I see this gun at wal mart and have thought about buying it, but don't want to buy a piece of junk....and just so you know i don't have 600 or more to spend on a 2nd rifle. I already own a remington model 700 .243 caliber. It has a huge stock and seems heavy to me when i'm hunting. I used a buddys synthetic once and it was an unbeleivable difference. I will keep the remington though for my son when he gets older. Thanks for the tips :wink:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry fishhook, I have never shouldered that gun. I cannot belive how much lighter the synthetics feel, but I I just like the look of a wood gun. Couldn't imagine shooting a Black or camo gun quite yet !


----------



## hockeynut (Jan 28, 2004)

From what I understand, the old wood stock Vangaurds are no longer made. I own one and it is an exellent gun. Weatherby has cut a deal wit Walmart to sell the new Vangaards for them. Still made by Weatherby at a reduced cost and still an exellent gun espeacially for the money.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think the vanguards use the Howa action. They have a good reputation. I think they are a good bargen if you are looking into whe Wearherby cal's. I like the 300 WBY, and the 257 WBY is also chambered in the vanguard. The standard non-weatherby chamberings are great also, look at the Howa 1500 rifle for information on the vanguard action.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Even if they sell them at wal-mart I still think it is a good gun since it's made by Weatherby IMO


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

the gun is not made by weatherby. it is made by howa. however is has quite a few parts that are the same. the bolt is a mix between a weatherby and a howa. the weatherby's have 9 lugs and i think the vanguard has 5???? not sure. it is a good rifle though. not quite like a howa yet very different then a "real" weatherby.

i bought one in a 257 wby. just to see how i liked the round without dropping $1500 on a "real" wby. i liked it and i would still have it if it was in a norm. caliber. however it didn't do anything a 25-06 would do and the cost for shells was $50 compared to $15 for 25-06

i think you would like it but get it in a norm. caliber... not a 257 wby or a 300wby


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

I have an older Weatherby Vanguard with wood stock and blued barrel/action in .270 Win. The action is very smooth and the trigger is nice and crisp. Its very accurate too (had a 3 shoot group at 100 yards that was about the size of a nickle. I don't have any experience with new Vanguards but I've looked at them at the store and they seem nice (for the price). A friend of mine just picked up a Tikka for a good price (I've seen lots of them at Scheels) and it seems to be a good gun. Action is smooth and quality looks good.


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

I bought one a few years back because it looked like the best all-purpose gun I could find at the time, for what I could afford. I have shot a deer every year with it for the last 8 hunting seasons. The difference I see on it compared to the expensive WTHBY's is the action. However it has never jammed or misfired or anything but operated smoothly. I probably have only ran a couple of hundred shells through it but I really trust it. My 7mm rem. is not light however.


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

I have one in ..243. I don't shoot it as much as my Steyr .243....but I do like it....the finish is pretty durable...It is as good a synthetic as I have shot.


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

there an excellent gun i got one my slef :sniper: :lol:


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

And i love it shot lots of deer with it :sniper: :sniper: 8) :beer: beer time just kidding


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Weatherby changed its marketing scheme on the Vanguards...they are now available at any Weatherby retailer.....they also come chambered in some of the Weatherby loads....unlike the wal-mart version....they also can be be custom ordered with various stocks and they now are offer a new SUB-MOA version. Check-em out.....

http://www.weatherby.com


----------

